
Purism criticizes Apple for its no webcam tape/covers on MacBooks advice - darshansavla
https://androidrookies.com/purism-criticizes-apple-for-its-no-webcam-tape-covers-on-macbooks-advice/
======
1f60c
Better/original source: [https://puri.sm/posts/apple-has-no-tolerance-for-
webcam-cove...](https://puri.sm/posts/apple-has-no-tolerance-for-webcam-
covers/)

